# Kent Shot gun shells



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a budy that is the only guy that I know that pheasant hunts every day of the season in NE South Dakota. He swears by Kent Shotgun shells. Anyone out there have an opinion on them?


----------



## wally5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have used them for waterfowl & love them. Very fast, hence the name Faststeel.

Also, I need a gig like your buddy who hunts every day. How does he pull that off?


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

He is a very large land owner in NE. Sdak, but he is actually an accountant. ya times are tuff for him. have ever shot the Lead Kent shells?


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I shoot the Steel for Waterfowl. I think they are great. I haven't shot the Lead yet...but I am planning on getting some.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I use the Kent Tungsten/Matrix shell in 2 3/4", #5 shot, 1 1/4 Oz. for pheasants. It has a muzzle velocity of around 1,500 ft./sec and is very similar to lead. They are about $1.80 a shell if you buy in case lots so they are expensive but they definitely do the job.


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

Kent Lead shotshells are some of the best out there. They are loaded with lead that is called Diamond Shot. It has a high anitimony content and is very highly polished. Both of these things help create even, well distributed patterns. Check out there 20 and 28 gauge ammo... it is amazing.

Be careful with the higher velocity stuff, lead shot patterns tend to open up faster when the velocity is above 1350 fps+/-. You may need to choke it tighter to get decent patterns out to 40yds. I have a case of there 12 ga 1330 fps #5 and can't wait to give a try in the field.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The load a Hellish hot 2 3/4" lead load. 1.5oz shot and 4.25 or 4.5 dram equiv powder. I haven't patterned or shot them but on paper they sure look like they'd knock the snot outta stuff (and knock the snot outta the shooter too).


----------

